

Why you should expose your Facebook profile for potential employers - erinbean
http://blog.12spokes.com/running-a-business/hiring/why-you-should-expose-your-facebook-profile-for-potential-employers/

======
codergirl
This is like saying, I'm an employer and I want you to expose your fb profile
to me so I can see the answers to all the questions it is illegal for me to
ask you in your interview.

------
peterkelly
facebook == public

Why don't people get this by now?

